# moss foreground.



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You can use mesh, or tie it to slate chips like I did in this tank. 








You can just trim it like any other foreground.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

CL said:


> You can use mesh, or tie it to slate chips like I did in this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome tank! I think I may go with the mesh, do you just place it in between the mesh and place in on top of the substrate?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I tied the moss to little pieces of slate..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depends on the moss.

If you pick one that's a fast grower, it's nice to have it grow in on something that you can lift out of the tank when it's time to give it a trim. Otherwise, if you cut it in the tank, have fun fishing all the pieces out afterwards LOL


----------



## kimba (Nov 18, 2009)

Laural,
can you kindly name some fast growing moss?

K.C


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

my java moss grows pretty quickly, but i don't have experience w/ any other types.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Java moss and Xmas moss are 2 of the fastest-growing of the mosses I've kept.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I was thinking about using flame moss for a foreground. Its quite difficult to find bigger portions of flame moss. What moss do you suggest for a moss wall?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fissidens species are my personal favorite mosses.

www.aquamoss.net has a good rundown of common mosses.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont have pics before i tore it down but i really like flame moss. when i got mine i laid it down and had a whole 20 gallon full of the stuff.

this is when it was about half way up.








this is the start.









i think this one was christmas moss in a shrimp tank.


----------



## kimba (Nov 18, 2009)

How about mini pellia for foreground? Anybody here have that?


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a foreground of java moss in my 29g that went from this:










To this:










in a matter of 2 months.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

I used gutter guard to tie it down in my tank on the foreground, and I wedged it into the gravel up near the rocks.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> i dont have pics before i tore it down but i really like flame moss. when i got mine i laid it down and had a whole 20 gallon full of the stuff.
> 
> this is when it was about half way up.
> 
> ...





emmanuelchavez said:


> I had a foreground of java moss in my 29g that went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Mgamer20o0 nice flame moss, did you buy a bulk of it? I find it quite hard to get a good portion of flame moss.

-emmanuelchavez nice foreground, did you just sandwich the moss in between some mesh?

what kind of mesh is good for this task? stainless steel, wired, or plastic?
Where can I find it? I also seen a picture of someone using a stainless steel mesh and a plastic net instead of another mesh to sandwich the moss, where can I find the net?

Thank you for all the replies!


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

I used one of these


I used some flat pebbles (b/c I was very patient that day), and put held the moss in place using the mesh from the sponge.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

emmanuelchavez said:


> I used one of these
> 
> 
> I used some flat pebbles (b/c I was very patient that day), and put held the moss in place using the mesh from the sponge.


Does it stretch out? If it can stretch out to like a sheet and I can just fold one side with the moss in between and sew the edges.


----------

